# PLO/St Jeromes



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

anyone up for a little fishing competition on Saturday:fishing::beer:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

got some fellas coming down from TF and MKF meeting at Buzzs around 6-7am. thinking of every one bringing a lure or some kind of tackle to put in a grab bag for the winner

St Jeromes looks better less crowded and can put beer in the cooler:beer: only 5 bbucks to launch at Buzzs


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

got about 7-8 guys heading to Buzz's Saturday morning. hitting the water as close to 7am as possible, should be fun


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Sounds like fun.... wish I was able to go. Have other obligations on Sat. Maybe in the near future

:fishing:


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Wished I could make it surfnsam. 

Let us know how it went..

GB


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

sorry you guys cant make it, next time:fishing:


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Sam,
I may make it. I've been working butt off for 3 days to finish the work by mid night today. If I make it I will be there after 10:00AM.

I lost your phone number. Call me at 703-282-3816 or PM me with your phone number.

Thanks,

joe


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

If I am able to come, what do you guys target down there? What works best?

Thanks,
MYT


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> If I am able to come, what do you guys target down there? What works best?
> 
> Thanks,
> MYT


I am trying hard to be there.

MYT,

White Perch, Spot, Flounder, Striper, Bluefish are available

I fished ST Jerome's Creek Only in Sep-Dec. Here is my statistic:











I posted this before on other thread. This one sums up St. Jerome's Creek:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pksMR1g258s&feature=channel

Also I wrote this for someon once:

St. Jerome's Creek:

1.This is very safe place. I fished there during small craft warning in the Bay because the wave is low. 
2.I like Buzz's marina. I pay him $5.00. At Drury's, you pay $10.00 for less paddling to the inlet. But you will miss White Perch.
3.No cart is needed. Park at the ramp and unload. Then Park the car where boat trailers are.
4.You need to bring whole fish to home. Fish dispose is illegal. Private marina – Alcohol is allowed.
5.If you installed Turbo-Fins, make sure watch the depths especially if you are trolling and casting along the north side shore line. I got stuck on the sand many times. I caught a biggest White Perch on Beetle Spin (gold) with Gulp Mullet (chartreuse) on the south side.
6.Before you get close to the inlet, there is a narrow opening to the inlet. On the south side of the narrow opening, you will find a sandy beach (very private) you can take a break very conveniently. 
7.Before the narrow opening in the channel, I caught small specks on ¼ oz jig head with 3.5” BA swim bait (salt and pepper), or small gold spoon (light 2.5”). Gold is key there. Gold spinner works for almost anything there. 
8.In case of Bluefish. Bring small and heavier casting gold spoon. (3”)
9.the depths at the inlet is about 10-15'. and other channel is about 4-6' deep. So you need various weights for the depths. 1/8 – 1oz. Between Outside of channel and shore is very shallow you can stand up
10.The current at the inlet is very strong 2-2.5mph I think. To anchor by the inlet, you need a 3lb anchor. Or beach the kayak and cast from the shore. But since you have Hobie you you have advantage.
11.People there are nice and they know what they are doing. The direction of the current shift within 10-15 minutes. There is almost no slack current at the inlet.
12.You may go outside the inlet if the wind is calm. But stay along the south shore line where the channel edge is. Striper and Flounder are not far away from the inlet.
13.You can catch spot and live line. I found that Fish-Bites are as good as blood worm. size 6 hook is the key
14.There are north side lake and south side lake. Don't bother with the north side lake. I will not fish north side channel over 70 yard from the inlet.
15. Be back to the marina before the Sunset. It is very hard to paddle back once it is dark. There is a few houe-lights and no visual references at night even with GPS. When you leave the marina, Make sure that turn your head back and memorize the back of the markers and scenery. ( I got lost many time in many areas such as back county in FL). It is about one mile paddling from the inlet to the marina.
15. For Striper - 3/8- 1oz jig head with BA (3.5-6"), any typical striper lures
16. Flounder - any typical flounder rig, less than or equal to 1 oz jig

joe


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i think Joe got it down pretty well. im going to bring some bws and whole shrimp as freash bait also. MYT if you can make it come on down!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Just got back from Bass Pro to get a new soft cooler, a new scotty rod holder, and some gulp swimming mullet! Thanks for the great write up Joe!

I'll be there tomorrow! I've never been to St Jeromes so I will PM you my contact info Sam just in case I have problems finding the place. I hope you can make it Joe!

MYT


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

nice write up. Sounds like a place i need to put on my "must fish someday" list !! Good luck and tight Lines to all who make it

:fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

its on my list too. havent fished PLO area since the early 90s with my 21' Mach 1. its a long drive and the De coast is closer.


----------

